# Fotocollage



## evelynH (1. April 2004)

Wer kann mir helfen?!

Ich habe zwar Ahnung von Photoshop aber ich komm bei meinem Problem nicht weiter.
Und zwar wollte ich eine Collage machen die folgendermaßen aussehen soll...

Ich habe ein Baskeball als Hintergrundbild und habe auch noch Fotos mit verschieden Motiven. Letztendlich soll die Collage so aussehen als würde Ball aus den Bildern bestehen und nicht aus Leder, aber er sollte trotzdem die Struktur des Balles haben (die Noppen). 

Ich weiß es ist sehr kompliziert zu erklären aber ich hoffe mir kann da schnell einer helfen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## diebadehose (1. April 2004)

hallo!

Such mal nach  " Text/Logo auf Kugel "  (hier im Photoshopteil);

Da wird beschrieben wie man ein Logo auf einen Tennisball kriegt;

Um die Bilder kugelförmig zu verzerren, kannst du das Plugin "panorama tools" von Helmut Dersch verwenden: http://home.no.net/dmaurer/~dersch/index_deutsch.html 

Mit remap kannst du "normale Bilder" auf eine Kugelprojektion umrechnen;
Du könntest also zuerst eine Collage mit den Bildern die du als Balltextur verwenden willst erstellen und diese dann mit dem Plugin in eine Kugelprojektion bringen;

Schußendlich mußt du dann nur noch die Transparenz wählen und die Ebenen ineinander rechnen;   

lg. diebadehose


----------



## Consti (1. April 2004)

Ähm ich glaube was du meinst:

Soll es so ähnlich aussehen wie hier:

http://www.photomosaic.com/

http://sanborn.k12.nh.us/HS/world/wrldweb/student/WEB/worldjrn/photomosaic.allan/photomosaic.html

http://www.rick-n-steve.com/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/067089348X/ref=sib_dp_pt/102-5685160-1845760#reader-page

Falls ja, dann kannst du auf diesen Pages auch die Tools runterladen - Keine Ahnung ob sie Freeware sind, aber es gibt auch Freeware.


----------



## evelynH (2. April 2004)

Wie lade ich denn so ein  Programm runter mit dem ich das Photomosaik machen kann?


----------



## Consti (2. April 2004)

Am besten den richtigen Link suchen - meist unter Downloads zu finden! 

Hier sind welche, die direkt zum Downlaod gehen:

Version 2.0 Beta 1.03
http://www.rick-n-steve.com/v2beta.zip

Version 2.0 Beta Users Manual
http://www.rick-n-steve.com/online_docs/index.html

Version 1.6
http://www.rick-n-steve.com/setup.exe

Also die Oberste 2.0 ist noch eine Beta, d.h. sie "kann" noch Fehler enthalten und läuft noch nicht "super" stabil - nimm sie aber ruhig, denn normal sind da nur kleine Fehler drin - falls überhaupt und sie wird schon gut sein.

2. Ist eine Manual - also eine Hilfe, bzw. Handbuch

3. ist eine ältere Version, die relativ frei von Fehlern sein soll - enthält aber wahrscheilnich weniger Funktionne als die neue!


----------

